# jeff foiles



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

herd that jeff foiles got busted for shooting to minny geese .....dose any one know any of the facts about this ? or maby where there was a story writen about this ?


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

:bop: a dead horse


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

These rumors have been hashed over several times here..
If your so curious, contact Jeff himself..
http://foilesstraitmeat.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3

This isn't the place..

LOCKED


----------

